
Tesla Vs Top Gear: Telsa loses libel case - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/19/tesla-vs-top-gear-telsa-loses-libel-case/
======
theThirdMan
This is the streisand effect at it's best. Most who are fans of the show
likely forgot about this episode, while those who aren't are now aware of some
potential downside. What was tesla is thinking in this one, besides annoying a
popular car show and it's fans?

